# Blocking members...?



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

If I block someone, does that stop them from seeing me online, reading my posts, and contacting me?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

To be honest, I've never used this feature. But from what I understand...... A person on your ignore list can still see what you post. You, however, will not be able to see what they post. If someone quotes that person, you will then see what he/she posted.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

In nearly 20 years of using online forums, I've never used an "ignore" feature, but have been pushed to that point for the first time. Problem being, I primarily access via phone and don't see a way to initiate the "ignore" option from the mobile version of the forum.

Any ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

